# 5.3 Vs 6.0 Engine



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Folks
Just got back from a trip into the mountains for a week, our truck did fine. Slow and steady wins the race. But as I was driving I was wondering would there be a huge difference b/t the GMC 5.3 engine and the 6.0? I'm not interested in going with the 2500.
thanks


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

That was my thought when I was getting ready to trade in an underpowered 1500 with a 4.8 L V-8 . Already had made a big enough mistake of listening to what the trailer salesman said about my truck being plenty to tow a LITTLE 21RS .

Not willings to loose a bunch MORE CASH on another possibly under powered TV , I just went ahead and got a 3/4 ton with a diesel . Since my kids are grown , I just bought a regular cab WT , 26K - no biggie ! No looking back and no regrets .


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I believe you will notice a significant difference, but more info on your present ride would help. What rear end ratio are you running now? The 6.0 in the half ton series is the Vortec Max, I believe. In that case, you should notice a significant change in pulling ability, and I would expect a significant change in fuel mileage too!









Edit: I have noticed ads for GMC trucks offering 0% for 60 months on 1500 Extended and Crew Cabs. You'd better hurry!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

The chevy VMAX is a great 1/2 ton if you do not want to go to the 2500. The 6.0L is the one from the SS model they have and it's capacities for towing are far superior to the 5.3L 1/2 ton. It comes stockwith a 4.10 rear and has 345 HP with a 10.5K tow rating. Still the payload of a 1/2 ton so a 5'er would be out, but should pull any size Outback from the 31 on down.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, I believe there is also a Chevy/GMC 1500HD with the 6.0L as the standard engine. They are crew cabs with the 6'bed, if I remeber correctly. I think I remember someone on here with one of these. Anyone?


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

Not sure what year your vehicle is nor the rear end axle ratio. I have a 2007 Yukon with the 5.3 (320 hp) and the 3.73 rear end and it pulls my trailer flawlessly. I would think that going to the 6.0 would be overkill unless you take extremely long trips and consistently tow in hilly terrain.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

You have a 23RSS hence I would stick with the 5.3L. Should tow that fine and you don't pay a penalty in fuel. Remember too if you buy more truck then you will buy more trailer. It is Murphy's second law!


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

My half ton is a 2006 Crew Cab with the 4.01 rear and we just sprayed the truck bed. Only a year old and does fine, just dreaming but if I could get a truck with a bigger engine and pay what I'm paying now I would do it. Went to look at a 1500 HD here in Canada and the sticker price was 49,000 (no thanks). Any more thoughts?


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

If you're really longing to try the difference, Used 6.0 engines are available for under $1000.00 US. Drop one in and try it. The physical dimensions are the same so it is a drop in. You may need some reprograming of the ecm gut that is a minor issue. IF the mileage was so much different that you couldn't live with it put the original back in. 
That said I think you have plenty of grunt for what you are towing. See my sig for mine and I have no problems tugging mine around and I've got about 100,000 miles on mine.
Bob


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I went from the 5.3L Yukon to a 6.0L Yukon XL and can't tell much of a difference on big grades. I think I benefit from going to the 4.10 gears from 3.73 but can't say it's a great change. Overall, I tow much better on the flats with a small improvement on the grades. I wouldn't recommend spending a lot of money just to go to a 6.0 unless you also get better gearing and possibly the 3/4 ton platform.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I went from a 5.3 with a 3.73 to a 6.0 with a 4.10. I think the difference is huge. The big engine tows much more effortlessly. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

j1mfrog said:


> I went from a 5.3 with a 3.73 to a 6.0 with a 4.10. I think the difference is huge. The big engine tows much more effortlessly. I highly recommend it.


X2

Mike


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> I went from a 5.3 with a 3.73 to a 6.0 with a 4.10. I think the difference is huge. The big engine tows much more effortlessly. I highly recommend it.


X2

Mike
[/quote]

Do you guys tow in the mountains?


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

bridge bandit said:


> My half ton is a 2006 Crew Cab with the 4.01 rear and we just sprayed the truck bed. Only a year old and does fine, just dreaming but if I could get a truck with a bigger engine and pay what I'm paying now I would do it. Went to look at a 1500 HD here in Canada and the sticker price was 49,000 (no thanks). Any more thoughts?


Keep what you got and be content, stay off big mountain grades. If you're thinking of trading, the dealer is going to eat your lunch on a trade in of a 2006 model 1500 Crew; I know this from recent experience.







At least here in TN the value of the trade-in nets against the new vehicle price for determining state sales tax, so I saved a couple Gs that way. My primary reason for trading was my GVWR issue; you might not have the same issue with your 23RS.


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Our Avalanche came with a 6.0L and 4.10 rear. You don't gain more trailer-towing capacity over the 5.3L because the 2007 Avalanche's rating is limited by the 1/2 ton chassis. (That is, the 5.3L / 3.73 rear and 6.0L / 4.10 rear set-ups are both rated to tow about 8,000 lbs in 4x4 configuration). I would say the only advantage is that the 6.0L engine breathes a little easier, holds the grade a little longer between shifts, and offers up a bit of reserve when the 5.3L might have run out. I have no complaints about this vehicle towing our 6,200 lb 26RS.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

NJMikeC said:


> You have a 23RSS hence I would stick with the 5.3L. Should tow that fine and you don't pay a penalty in fuel. Remember too if you buy more truck then you will buy more trailer. It is Murphy's second law!


LOL, I'm already thinking 5th wheel and I just bought our camper and truck. I got the camper first, can't you tell. People laugh all the time when we tell them we bought a new truck to haul our camper. Their like, little over kill isn't it. But we are planning for the future.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm not familiar with the 6.0 but I'm sure bigger is better when it comes to towing. I have the 5.3L and like it very well and I tow in the mountains every time I tow. I just got back from camping today at a mountain lake and the 5.3L did fine. One thing I like about the 5.3L is it is a cast iron block so it can handle the heat better than a aluminum block engine, not sure if the 6.0 is iron or aluminum?? I guess it depends on the size of the trailer you want to pull. My future plans are to buy a truck and it will be a 3/4 ton or bigger and I'm still trying to decide if I want a diesel or not.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Check the type of transmission that comes with the 5.3 1/2 ton vs the 6.0 3/4 ton. The tranny guy who does my work (fluids) says the 3/4 ton tranny is built for towing. On the GMC side, he rebuilds maybe 1 or 2 per year GMC 3/4 ton transmissions. Contrast that with the 1/2-ton tranny on the Yukon XL. He says that tranny should be in a car, not a truck.

Randy


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have the 5.3 with a 4.1 rear ratio and I tow fine with it, but saying that if you get the 6.0 with a 4.1 ratio, then I would say to get it. It is nice to have power in reserve and if you do decide to upgrade the OB to a larger one, then towing capacity would not be an issue. When we go camping, I need to cross over a mountain (no way around it) and the engine does work to get us up and over without problems, but a little extra juice would not be a bad thing







. If you can do it, then go for the 6.0. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

campmg said:


> I went from a 5.3 with a 3.73 to a 6.0 with a 4.10. I think the difference is huge. The big engine tows much more effortlessly. I highly recommend it.


Do you guys tow in the mountains?
[/quote]

I do, but not all the time. I like to do a lot of long trips, but still end up camping around the midwest a lot. I'm happy to have this combo around here too.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

campmg said:


> I went from a 5.3 with a 3.73 to a 6.0 with a 4.10. I think the difference is huge. The big engine tows much more effortlessly. I highly recommend it.


X2

Mike
[/quote]

Do you guys tow in the mountains?
[/quote]

I drive a 2007 Chevy 2500HD Crew Cab with the HD 4-speed automatic transmission and 4:10 rear axle ratio. I pulled our 29BHS about 2800 miles round trip from Peoria, IL thru KY, TN (Great Smoky Mountains NP), GA FL, and AL. We encountered a lot of steep hills and long grades, and through the mountains around the Gatlinburg area. Fuel economy over the whole trip was 8.6 mpg, but most of the time I had cruise control on and traveled from 60-70 mph, depending on the temperatures. (I travel at 65-70 mph until it hits 90 degrees, and then I back off to 60-65 mph. I don't want to blow a trailer tire.) The trailer weighs in around 6800#, loaded. I carried a couple hundred more pounds of gear in the truck bed (plus I have a fiberglass cap).

The same trip would have been a white knuckle experience in the 1500 Suburban (5.3L with 3:73 rear end). And we would have been crawling up a lot of the longer and steeper grades. I took four short weekend trips last year, towing the Outback with the Suburban. The longest was about 150 miles round trip on our fairly flat Illinois Interstates (I-74 and I-39). It was definately a case of the tail wagging the dog with about a 10-15 mph crosswind. I could tow with the Suburban, but I feel I'm safer and more in control with the 2500 truck, plus I feel more confident that I won't fry the transmission some day on one of those long, steep grades. (Have you ever gone out the west entrance of Yellowstone and towed a trailer up Teton Pass?)

The diesel/Allison would pull stronger and get better fuel economy (and diesel is cheaper than gas, until winter), but it's also an additional $7500.

Now, this is just my experience and I hope I haven't offended anyone by insinuating that they aren't safe towing their trailer with a half-ton truck or SUV. I just want to be doubly sure about safety and reliability.

Mike


----------

